# Watch Repair Recommendations....



## Krom (Apr 7, 2013)

Evening all,

My watch strap is a bit ******ed, and I'm hoping that a seasoned expat could perhaps point me in the direction of a reliable watch repair person of good repute in the Dubai area.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Krom


----------



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

Try in mall of the emirates, opposite al ansari exchange, beside dunkin donuts..


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

A watch strap is not a proper watch repair, you could replace it even yourself with a 5$ tool similar to a small screwdriver with a dent in the middle ... therefore this will be easy task :

depending on the value of the watch you might decide to order another original strap - the boutique will be well equipped to change it, or if you don't care, you can get a basic leather strap for 50-100aed in several small stores (the kind that duplicate keys, change car remote batteries, change watches batter, etc), they can replace it on the spot.

If you damage/stain often the strap because of your work activity etc, consider as well ordering a bunch of nylon "nato straps", once you put the first one the subsequent can be replaced without any tool.



Krom said:


> Evening all,
> 
> My watch strap is a bit ******ed, and I'm hoping that a seasoned expat could perhaps point me in the direction of a reliable watch repair person of good repute in the Dubai area.
> 
> ...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Watch repair shop at Ibn Battuta across from Fun City in the mall.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Krom said:


> Evening all,
> 
> My watch strap is a bit ******ed, and I'm hoping that a seasoned expat could perhaps point me in the direction of a reliable watch repair person of good repute in the Dubai area.
> 
> ...


It depends upon the watch. Every mall has at least one or two watch repair shops. Majority of watch shops should be able to change a strap for you.

If it is one of those expensive watches, I would take it back to the authorised agent.


----------



## Krom (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice/recommendations all.

It's a Nautica watch of sentimental value.

I recently had the battery replaced in the UK, but found once I'd moved out here that the strap hadn't been fixed back into the watch properly.

It's a tricky strap, and I've tried to fix this myself but to no avail.

I'll try the watch strap repair in the Dubai Mall as a starter.


----------



## TariqMalik (Oct 15, 2013)

Try Momentum in DIFC, we sell vintage watches and do have a workshop for watches of all brands as well. Also you will find a big variety of leather straps and accessories.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

TariqMalik said:


> Try Momentum in DIFC, we sell vintage watches and do have a workshop for watches of all brands as well. Also you will find a big variety of leather straps and accessories.


Hi Do you work at Momentum?

I have Citizen watch I've had for a few years the glass could do with replacing and the strap a good buff.

Can you help?

Thanks


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I think the guy got his watch fixed by now... He asked the question in 2013!


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi. I need to have the glass on my watch face replaced. It's a small Fossil watch.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

